# Slingshot Of The Month - March 2013 - The Winners



## NightKnight

The winners of the March Slingshot of the Month competition are:

1st Place:
Flicks - Ebony and Ivory








2nd Place:
AKM Slingshots - Orias








3rd Place:
BC-Slinger - Spalted Maple Chalice








Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Saderath

Congrats!


----------



## treefork

Nicely done :bowdown:


----------



## BC-Slinger

Thank you to all that voted, and congradulations to all those that built such great slingshots this month it is a houner to compete with you all. :bowdown:

Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## flipgun

Congrats! All well deserved!


----------



## Btoon84

Yay to the winners!!! Congrats gents. Strong work


----------



## flicks

Wow, unbelievable!

thanks a lot to everyone for voting and special thanks to Thistle for the honor of the nomination! I appreciate it very much. Congrats to AKM, BC-Slinger and all the other nominees. As a newbie to slingshots and to this forum I had NEVER expected that, especially in front of all the talented craftsman.

Thanks again, that will inspire me for further projects.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Right on fellers!


----------



## SlingDaddy

Congrats to all the winners - a fine bunch of shooters there


----------



## M.J

NIce work, guys!


----------



## Quercusuber

Congratulations to the winners!!! 

HUGE work indeed...this month was pretty intense in talent!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot

Congrats to winners!


----------



## JetBlack

I've been thinking of a hammer fist pfs like that ebony ivory,a little bit different that's not apfs but that thing is awesome, who's flick and how much lol


----------



## Chepo69

Muy chingonas las ganadoras, felicitaciones para todos


----------



## Thomas123

congratulations!


----------



## f00by

Congrats!


----------



## jazz

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Thistle

We're happy for you, Flicksie! We don't have opposable thumbs, but we can grin from ear to ear with our pretty canines and do high-fives with our paws. This means one of those kool SOTM avatar coin thingies. I forgot all about that! *WOO-HOO!*



Seriously, Such a beautiful line-up of jaw-dropping and eye-popping masterfully created slingshots from our artists. I'd wax poetic on you guys, but methinks I'd just bore everybody to tears--again. So a big toothy happy face is all you're getting today. I can't stay long. I didn't get to play at all this weekend. I still haven't resolved my 'puter issues, so I'm taking a break -- just to make a nuisance of myself, say hi, and congratulate this month's super stars. :bouncy: Go team SSF! Oh boy, and next month is gonna be a cliff-hanger too.


----------



## tnflipper52

Way to go everyone. Congrats to all.


----------



## Bruno529

Congrats to the winners. Tougher than normal to chose this month. Always impressive work by all nominees.


----------



## vingius

Highest level of craftsmanship and specific knowledge that I see. Congrats to all.


----------



## MissLace

Kudos to the top 3 and all the competitors!


----------



## Flatband

Good work guys!


----------



## Susi

Once again the artestry and craftsmanship of folks on this forum is amazing. Nice work, all !! ;^)


----------



## Mr.Teh

Congratulation to Flicks, and the other winners !!

Very nice work of all three artists :thumbsup:


----------



## Arber

The beauty of a slingshot cannot be topped by any gun


----------



## akmslingshots

I was so locked into the knives I missed this....

Thank you all!!!!


----------



## sairaj korat

Congrats! All well deserved!

:wave:


----------

